
Google Cloud Announces Intel’s Next Generation, Custom Skylake Xeon Processor - zbjornson
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2016/11/power-up-your-Google-Compute-Engine-VMs-with-Intels-next-generation-Custom-Cloud-Xeon-Processor.html?m=1
======
zbjornson
I think this is the first Skylake/AVX-512 in the cloud. Access to AVX-512 is
very exciting.

